# ICC Fire inspector I vs II



## lakester89 (Nov 2, 2021)

Need help with a explanation of the difference between the Fire Inspector 1 and 2 exams. I've looked at the outline on ICC's site but there is no clear difference in material that I will be tested on.


----------



## fatboy (Nov 2, 2021)

I found the Fire Inspector II to have more questions geared to Part IV - Special Occupancies and Operations.

It's been a few years, but that was my impression.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Nov 2, 2021)

I suggest if you are taking I then go right back and take II ASAP since you are already into the books and have been studying
My fire inspector said II is more technical and he used the tables more. It was 3 years ago for him and under the 2012 edition


----------



## fatboy (Nov 3, 2021)

Then go get your Fire Plans, much like the Fire II. I took all threee within the same year. 

Like mt said, while you are familiar, and in the rhythm.


----------



## lakester89 (Dec 17, 2021)

fatboy said:


> I found the Fire Inspector II to have more questions geared to Part IV - Special Occupancies and Operations.
> 
> It's been a few years, but that was my impression.


was there anything from part V Hazmat?


----------

